# Found a deal on a 2012 Beetle



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

...and I ended up trading in my 2000 daily driver. It was worth the 2 1/2 hour drive to Virginia.


IMG_4614 by reivinz, on Flickr

My sales guy after handing the keys over.

IMG_4615 by reivinz, on Flickr


IMG_4616 by reivinz, on Flickr

It was a nice day so I decided to clay bar the car. It works wonders.

IMG_4625 by reivinz, on Flickr

I installed laminx film on the headlights and I intend to use 3Ms paint defender for the front.

IMG_4626 by reivinz, on Flickr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice, welcome to the 2012 club!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks! it's a big upgrade from the 2000 model.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Congrats!!! 

How many miles did you get out of your 2000 NB?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

welcome you will enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Loved the RCs on your NB. I also love the heritage wheels on your 2012!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

oidoglr said:


> Loved the RCs on your NB. I also love the heritage wheels on your 2012!


Congratulations on the Upgrade, and what an upgrade it is. I had a New Beetle back in the late nineties and cannot imagine a more stark contrast between generations. :thumbup:


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Great choice, have they upgraded window motors?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

JR Martinez said:


> Great choice, have they upgraded window motors?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


That's actually one thing I'm checking on. Are all 2012s affected?


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

The end result after detailing. Only to snow the following day. Again...


IMG_4630 by reivinz, on Flickr


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Very nice looking car:thumbup:


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

vincenzo said:


> That's actually one thing I'm checking on. Are all 2012s affected?


 I bought pre launch 2012, 
Make sure to ask service dept. Did you buy it new?


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

JR Martinez said:


> I bought pre launch 2012,
> Make sure to ask service dept. Did you buy it new?


No. i bought this used. I remember the launch models had the window issues. I need to look at the side of the door to see when mine was assembled.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nothing beats a well taken care of, swirl free shiny black car, looks good, good luck and welcome.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

do love the look of those black beetles with heritage wheels.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I added some aluminum pedals and iphone dock/mount.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I installed 3M Paint Defender on the hood to try it out. My application wasn't great but it will do for now.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Polished to a mirror finish.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vincenzo said:


> Polished to a mirror finish.


I smell a healthy dose of Carnauba !


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

A lovely smell. Carnauba.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I replaced the ignition coil packs and spark plugs over the weekend.


Also repaired 3 dings on the car. The tool was a great investment. Some people just don't know how to open a door without hitting the car next to them.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

wow which tool is that!!!!


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

It's by Dent Tools Direct USA.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I added some polished exhaust tips that I purchased on ebay because I couldn't stand the unfinished stock ones. I prefer changing the exhaust but this is a cheaper solution.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

vincenzo said:


> Polished to a mirror finish.


Looks great. I have to learn how to really polish. I'm scarred of damaging my paint. Thankfully, the car is waxed and stays in a garage so clay, wax and detailers spray keys it looking good.
But the day will come when I'll need to learn.

Car looks great!


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

vincenzo said:


> It was a nice day so I decided to clay bar the car. It works wonders.
> 
> IMG_4625 by reivinz, on Flickr


Where do I get this clay and how the heck does it work?


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

You can get the clay bar from any auto stores. Advanced auto parts, Auto zone, etc. Mother's sells them together with the quick detailer which you use as a lubricant. Flatten the clay bar, spray some detailer on the bar then the car and move the bar ever so lightly on the surface until it glides smoothly. When you've done an area, fold the bar, flatten it and do it over again. You should immediately notice a difference when you run your fingers on the paint. It picks up contaminants off the paint that washing doesn't get.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Looks great. I have to learn how to really polish. I'm scarred of damaging my paint. Thankfully, the car is waxed and stays in a garage so clay, wax and detailers spray keys it looking good.
> But the day will come when I'll need to learn.
> 
> Car looks great!


Thanks! Let me tell you. Maintaining a black car isn't easy. It shows every scratch or blemish on the paint. I try to do my best not to leave what they call "love marks" when I'm detailing the car. I'm finding it more challenging to install 3M protection film as well. Just have to be real patient.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I was not happy with the 3M spray I applied initially. It had bumps and small runs that I decided to do it again. It took me three times but I got it nearly perfect. I just needed some practice. Speed, distance and the number of layers are definitely crucial.









During the curing process.









I did the rear wheel fenders as well.









The end result of the hood.


----------



## sluday (Aug 19, 2007)

Very nice. I love black paint pin cars but cringe during pollen season. 
In my neighborhood every car gets a nice yellow pollen coating for a month and black cars get it the worst.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

SO true. That's why I invested in a cover. The GTI gets the garage.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Retro styling deserves retro badging. I got this in the mail today.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

The Käfer badge. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

A month ago I installed extension cables and adapter for my iPhone along with a mount from Pro Clips.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I installed clear bra on the front bumper. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

vincenzo said:


> I installed clear bra on the front bumper.


I was too cheap to do this when I got the car :banghead:
Now it's gonna cost more to have all the rock chips fixed in addition to having one put on after.


----------

